# Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht



## Mefo (3. Dezember 2004)

Folgendes ist mein Freund vor kurzem in DZ passiert .Lest Euch das mal in Ruhe durch und speichert die Telefon Nr. im Handy dann den Zaubersatz und die WaPo muß reagieren .  

Beim Angeln wurden wir auf ein Boot aufmerksam, welches mit zwei Mann besetzt war .
Diese beiden Typen schleppten fröhlich den Strand rauf und 
runter. 

Plötzlich machten sie Kurs direkt auf den Strand zu, ca. 200 Meter hinter 
dem linken Riff in Richtung Johannisthal. Kurz vorm Ufer angekommen (ca. 3 
Meter vor dem Ufersaum), warf einer der Typen etwas über Bord und der 
Steuermann legte langsam den Rückwärstgang ein. 

Und was taten die beiden da? 

Wir trauten unseren Augen kaum: Sie legten ein illegales Netz! Dieses 
mindestens 50 Meter lange Netzt wurde anschließend von den beiden Räubern 
mit einer Markierung (kleiner durchsichtiger Kanister) versehen und sie 
stachen wieder in See, um weiter zu schleppen. 

Wir sind zu der besagten Stelle am Strand gelaufen, um das Netzt zu bergen, 
fanden es aber nicht im Wasser (war doch etwas zu tief dort für die 
Wathose). Die beiden Geier kamen auch sofort wieder angeschippert mit ihrer 
Nußschale, da sie wohl Lunte gerochen hatten. 

Wir forderten sie verbal auf, doch mal zwecks Sachverhaltsklärung an Land zu 
kommen, was sie aber ignorierten, weil wir sie auch mehrfach ganz 
offensichtlich fotografierten. 

Okay, dann eben zum Handy gegriffen und uns über 110 mit der WaPo 
Heiligenhafen verbinden lassen. Der Beamte am Telefon war etwas mißgelaunt 
beim ersten Anruf (er saß wohl gemütlich an der Kaffeetafel), versprach 
aber, sich zu kümmern. 

Nach 30 Minuten unser 2. Anruf. Antwort: "Jaja, wir kümmern uns drum!" 

Dann der 3. Anruf von uns mit energischer Stimme und dem berühmten 
Zaubersatz: " *Wir möchten sie nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, das hier am 
Strand ein illegales Netzt ausgelegt wurde. Wir bestehen auf 
Anzeigenfertigung und benötigen die Tagebuchnummer von ihnen!  * Außerdem sind 
die Täter noch vor Ort und schippern langsam in Richtung Heiligenhafen" 

Uppps!!!!Auf einmal ging alles ganz schnell. "Jaja, wir legen jetzt sofort 
in Warder ab! Melden sie uns über Handy den Standort von dem Boot!" 

Der WaPo-Kapitän muss dann wohl "den Hebel auf den Tisch" gelegt haben, denn 
plötzlich kamen sie mit Vollgas um das rechten Riff herum geschossen. Das 
Boot mit den Fischräubern wurde aufgestoppt. Was sich dann an Bord des 
Wapo-Schiffes abspielte, konnten wir durch das Fernglas nicht genau 
erkennen. 

Nach ca. 15 Minuten kamen die WaPo-Beamten mit ihrem Schiff zu uns herüber. 
Die Fischräuber mußten solange am Anhalteort (direkt unterhalb vom linken 
Parkplatz) vor Anker gehen und warten. 

Wir zeigten den Beamten das Netzt, welches von ihnen geborgen wurde. Im 
Netzt befanden sich bereits eine schöne Flunder, eine Mefo und ein dicker 
Dorsch. Nach der Sicherstellung des Netzes suchten die Beamten wieder die 
Netzträuber auf. Wie die WaPo dann weiter mit ihnen polizeilich verfahren 
ist, konnten wir nicht mehr erkennen. 

Fazit: Es hat sich also gelohnt! Zwei Scheisstypen weniger auf der Ostsee. 

Achja: die Telefonnummer von der WaPo in Halli lautet: 04362/506480. Ich hab 
sie jetzt im Handy abgespeichert - für eventuell zukünftige Beobachtungen. 
Solltet ihr auch mal solche Beobachtungen machen, denkt bitte beim Telefonat 
an den o.a. Zaubersatz (fett gemakert!). Die Beamten müssen dann tätig 
werden - ansonsten machen sie sich selber strafbar!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht !!!!!

  Der STF


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Das habt ihr richtig gemacht. Habt ihr die Fische wieder freigelassen?


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Respekt , MeFo  #6  #6 
Das hätte für Euch aber auch bös ausgehen können; habe mal sowas ähnliches erlebt und habe (leider) die Düse gemacht, da ich kein Russisch verstanden habe und deren Bewaffnung einfach besser war ...........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Gut gelöst das Problem#6 

Übrigens bei uns am See war das Zauberwort bei der Polizei, als sie nicht kommen wollte : "*Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde*" !


----------



## sebastian (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

gut gemacht !


----------



## Mefo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Nicht das ihr es falsch versteht ich war nicht dabei mein Freund hat es durchgezogen . Ich bin der Meinung das man es bei solchen Beobachtungen immer der WaPo melden sollte und darauf beharren das die auch was unternehmen . Bin aus Unwissenheit auch schon mal bei der WaPo abgeblitzt WIR KÜMERN UNS DRUM ja ja ja nix wars.
Selber was unternehmen sollte man sich gründlich überlegen ,solange es nicht um Leben un Tot geht.


----------



## forellenfischer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

hallo leute?|kopfkrat 
denken dann handeln
was wäre passiert wenn euch jemand beobachtet hätte:r 
wie ihr das netz herausgezogen habt
oder die zwei burschen es bemerkt hätten
die polizei zu rufen war ja richtig#6 
aber selbst polizei zu spielen wohl nicht
warscheinlich ärgert euch mein beitrag :c 
aber er soll euch zum nachdenken ermutigen
gerhard#q


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Saubere Sache. Warum geht es aber leider nicht immer sofort??

Sven


----------



## Mefo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@Nordangler
Immer die Tagebuchnummer verlangen Du bräuchtest sie für dein Anwalt dann geht ne ganze Menge #6


----------



## Riff-Fan (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Gut gemacht  #6   endlich Raubfischer weniger aufder Ostsee  #r vor Eurer Korage


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Moin Moin ,
habe ich abgespeichert , da auch ich öffters mal am Strand bin .
So was ähnliches ist mir auch mal in DK passiert . Da habe ich beim Brandungsangeln 2 Netze erwischt . Die Polizei hat sich gefreut .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lachskiller (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Gut gemacht Mefo,solche Leute haben mit Angeln nichts zutuhn #6 

ich kenne die Ecke ganz gut da liegen so viele Netze

Gruß LK


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				forellenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute?|kopfkrat
> denken dann handeln
> was wäre passiert wenn euch jemand beobachtet hätte:r
> wie ihr das netz herausgezogen habt
> ...


sicher hast du Recht !
Aber in diesem besonderen Fall hätte man es durchgehen lassen können.
Es ist ein gemeinsamer Bekannter von Mefo und auch von mir : Er IST Polizeibeamter  !!! (Was meint ihr woher der den "Zaubersatz" kennt !?`)

Übringends : Wenn ihr auf die ausfertigung einer Anzeige besteht, und die sich darauf hin nicht rühren, dann nennt man das "Strafvereitelung im Amt", und die nächste Beförderung rückt in seeeeeehr weite Ferne


----------



## Mefo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Danke für Deine Ergänzung Mario . #6


----------



## Maddin (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen: Gut gemacht!!! #6


----------



## Tiffy (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Klasse gemacht #6

So Säcke gehören gehauen und mit Alice Schwarzer auf 'ne Insel verbannt !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Bravo !!  #6


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Will euch ja den Spaß nicht verderben, aber wenn diesen Satz jemand zu mir gesagt hätte, würde ich erstmal kräftig ablachen :q 

Es gibt gar keine "Tagebuchnummer" !!!
Die "Dinger" heißen Vorgangsnummer !



> (Was meint ihr woher der den "Zaubersatz" kennt !?`)


 :q :m der war auch gut #6 |kopfkrat


----------



## Aal (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Gut gemacht! Ich hab mal folgendes erlebt: Ein Schwarzangler kam zu mir an und fragte mich, ob ich schon was gefangen hab.
Am besten immer gleich die Wasserschutzpolizei rufen. Vielerorts bringen Schwarzangler unglaublichen Schaden!


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Auch ich findes es gut, wie ihr hier reagiert habt!
Als ebenfalls Polizeibeamter bitte ich aber auch einmal um etwas Nachsicht. Niemand der die Polizei anruft, weiß warum die nicht sofort kommen. Unsere Gesellschaft will nun
einfach nicht viel Geld für Polizei ausgeben. Wenn dann alle zu tun haben, kann keiner kommen. Niemand weiß, ob beim Anruft "Schwarzfischer" nicht gerade ein Notfalleinsatz
läuft und eben kein Beamter frei ist.
Es ist schon seltsam, welche Ansprüche man an uns Polizisten stellt. Wenn ich dann irgendetwas in der ach so harten und freien Wirtschaft will, bekomme ich nicht einmal einen Termin, geschweige denn sofortige Hilfe. Das aber nur gaaaanz am Rande. Alle
Kollegen sind bemüht, solche Dinge aufzunehmen - insbesondere wenn Täter und Zeugen vor Ort sind - das ist gut für die Aufklärungsquote!


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Habt ihr prima hinbekommen, Mefo - dickes Kompli in eure Richtung und hoffentlich eine saftige Geldstrafe (Schwarzfischerei oder welcher Tatbestand?) für die Täter!

Heißt das nun Tagebuch- oder Vorgangsnummer? Zweiteres klingt naheliegender?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Das habt Ihr  #6  #6  #6  gemacht!
Dieses Gelumpe von Schwarzanglern und dann noch mit Netz! |evil:


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



> Die Polizei war am Tatort, hat eine Anzeige aufgenommen und eventuelle Spuren gesichert oder Sie haben persönlich eine Anzeige erstattet.
> Diese Anzeige wird bei der Polizei unter einer individuellen Tagebuchnummer registriert und einem/r Sachbearbeiter/in zur weiteren Ermittlung zugeordnet. Diese Person steht für eventuelle Rückfragen zur Verfügung und wird sich unter Umständen in den nächsten Tagen mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.
> 
> Die Tagebuchnummer Ihrer Anzeige können Sie an einem der nächsten Werktage (07.30 - 15.30 Uhr) unter Tel. ******** erfragen (bitte nicht über Notruf 110).
> ...



Es heisst devinitiv Tagebuchnummer !!!


----------



## fischkopf (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Als ebenfalls Polizeibeamter bitte ich aber auch einmal um etwas Nachsicht. Niemand der die Polizei anruft, weiß warum die nicht sofort kommen. Unsere Gesellschaft will nun
> einfach nicht viel Geld für Polizei ausgeben. Wenn dann alle zu tun haben, kann keiner kommen. Niemand weiß, ob beim Anruft "Schwarzfischer" nicht gerade ein Notfalleinsatz
> läuft und eben kein Beamter frei ist.



Dann heisst es aber bitte, koennen sie sich ein bisschen gedulden, wir haben heir gerade einen notfall... 

und nicht ja,ja, wir kommen und nichts passiert....


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Ausserdem heist jaja: Leck mich am Ar....!
Und das ist unhöflich!


----------



## snofla (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

HUT AB Mefo

super gemacht und richtig gehandelt



*NOTE 1*


----------



## steve71 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Gut, das Dein Kumpel so beharrlich bei der WSP nachgehakt hat. Hoffentlich haben die eine sehr empfinliche Geldstrafe bekommen UND haben eingesehen was sie da verbockt haben!
Die Telefonnummer ist gespeichert!
Mehr Zivilchourage bitte!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das nun Tagebuch- oder Vorgangsnummer? Zweiteres klingt naheliegender?



Moin,
wenn Du die Tagebuch- oder Ordnungsbuchnummer anforderst, weiß jeder Polizist, was gemeint ist.

Ich hoffe, dass die Schwarzfischer ordentlich verknackt werden, denn Fischwilderei ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, sondern eine Straftat! 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Schön Richard, dass das Ganze hier mal etwas verbreitet wird.  #6 




			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind zu der besagten Stelle am Strand gelaufen, um das Netzt zu bergen,*fanden es aber nicht im Wasser * (war doch etwas zu tief dort für die Wathose).






			
				Forellenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> --*denken dann handeln *


 *....Sorry, aber richtig lesen - dann posten*  :q  #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass die Schwarzfischer ordentlich verknackt werden, denn Fischwilderei ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, sondern eine Straftat!



Moin
geniale Aktion #6 , mit was für einer Strafe müssen die Burschen denn rechnen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rainer 32 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Hallo 
Ehnliches erlebte küzlich ein Bekannter von mir, der in der Mefoaufzucht aktiv ist. In einem Hafen entdeckte er einen Fischer der braune Forellen in der Schonzeit verkaufen wollte. Er meldete dies über handy der Polizei. Auch hier erweckte die Polizei nicht den Eindruck, das sie dringenden Handlungsbedarf sehe. Erst als er durchblicken ließ, das sich relevante Stellen im Ministerium für solche Vorgänge interessieren würden, wurde zügig gehandelt. 
Das zeigt uns aber auch das solche Anzeigen zwar schwierig aber nicht hoffnungslos sind. Hier liegt die einzige Chance, die wir Angler haben. Wir müssen versuchen den illegalen Fang und vor allem die Vermarktung so unatraktiv wie irgend möglich zu machen.


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Ich finde auch - gut gemacht!!! Ich frage mich dann aber immer, nur ganz persönlich, warum wird wegen Schwarzfischern, die sich ein paar Fischlein zuviel gönne so ein Terz gemacht? Ich meine die Berufsfischer richten einen wesentlich höheren Schaden an und bereichern sich an den Recourcen, die eigendlich der Allgemeinheit gehören sollte. Gut vielleicht haben die einen Schein, aber dem Dorsch wird dieses wohl egal sein, jedenfalls in dem Moment wo ihm die Gedärme rausgerissen werden. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man hier und da einen Fisch entnimmt oder auch zwei oder drei. Aber wenn man permanent überfischt, so daß nichts aber auch gar nichts mehr nachkommen kann - dann weiß ich nicht ob Lizenzen noch gerechtfertigt sind. Gut die Fischer wollen auch leben, aber können die das nur durch Ausnutzen der Flora. Sie könnten schließlich auch von Arbeitslosengeld leben  Naja soweit sill ich nicht gehen, aber vielleicht einen anderen Beruf ergreifen? Ich meine das müssen sie irgentwann bestimmt ohnehin, wenn alles leergefisch ist #q 

@Dolfin
Ich ´verstehe die Polizei manchmal wirklich nicht |kopfkrat  Natürlich gehen wichtige Delikte wie Mord und Totschlag vor! Keine Frage. Aber soviel davon gibt´s auch nicht, daß für kleinere Sachen permanent keine Zeit ist. Zum Anschei... ist ja auch genug Zeit: Blitzen (am besten nachts um 3.00 Uhr in der Woche und auf unbefahren Strecken, eben dort wo große Gefahr droht, daß ein zufälliger Passant überfahren werden könnte |supergri ) Oder rote Ampeln am Nordpol, oder geringfügig falsch geparkte Fahrzeuge #q Dafür ist ja auch genug Zeit, denn es bringt schließlich Geld ein. Das soll keine Kritik gegen Dich persönlich sein. Trotzdem ärgert es mich immer wieder und bringt mich zu gewisen Überlegungen... Das ist hier aber schließlich nicht das Thema, ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## BigBonsay (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

jau gut gemacht.

aber ob das nun tagebuchnummer oder vorgangsnummer heißt iss schnuppe,


denn bei uns ist es die EINSATZnummer


----------



## havkat (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Moin!

Goud mokt! #6

Ist übrigens Bockwurst, wie ihr die "Nummer" nennt.
Die Exekutiv-Jungens wissen genau was gemeint ist.


----------



## lippe (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

HI.
|wavey: 
fand ich auch echt gut. 
viele machen sich gar nicht die mühe, sonders lassen jeden machen was er will!
die polizei zu rufen war genau das richtige!#6 
weg mit den schwarz-anglern!|krach:


----------



## lippe (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@bondex

wießt du gegen die berufsfischer können wir nichts machen. außerdem ernähren sie ihre familie damit, oder willste noch n paar arbeitslose mehr haben?  gut, die meisten machenn es nur noch als nebenjob, weil wie du gesagt hast, kein fisch mehr da ist.
und ganz genau darum müssen wir schwarz-fischen unterbinden! wie sähe es aus wenn das bald jeder macht?
außerdem ist das unrechmäßig, aus vielen gründen (wäare jetzt lang zu erzählen). am besten überleg einfach mal warum es derartige gesezte gibt!!!

gruß lippe


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@lippe 
naklra Schwarzangler will ich auch nicht unterstützen. Wollte bloß damit sagen, daß die nicht gerade die Mengen wegfangen, die für das Aussterben einer Fischart, insbesondere des Dorsches, nötig sind. Wie gesagt man kann auch indirekt von der Fischerei leben, als Gerätehändler, Guide oder Autor. Wer Fische verkaufen will soll sie gefälligst zu Hause im Teich züchten und nicht der Allgemeinheit klauen. Obwohl ich Fischmast mit Fischmehl auch nicht unterstützen kann, da dafür auch wieder Fische gefangen werden müssen....


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

well done Jungs !!!!! #6


----------



## Palerado (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @lippe
> naklra Schwarzangler will ich auch nicht unterstützen. Wollte bloß damit sagen, daß die nicht gerade die Mengen wegfangen, die für das Aussterben einer Fischart, insbesondere des Dorsches, nötig sind. Wie gesagt man kann auch indirekt von der Fischerei leben, als Gerätehändler, Guide oder Autor. Wer Fische verkaufen will soll sie gefälligst zu Hause im Teich züchten und nicht der Allgemeinheit klauen. Obwohl ich Fischmast mit Fischmehl auch nicht unterstützen kann, da dafür auch wieder Fische gefangen werden müssen....


Die Fischer klauen sie nicht der Allgemeinheit, sie fangen sie für Selbige.
Und sorry, aber dass die Fischer mal eben den Beruf wechseln können kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## buddha (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Hi Kollege,
ich finds Klasse was dein Kumpel gemacht hat!! Die meisten schauen doch eher weg als zu handeln!!!
Weiter so!!!!


----------



## HeinzJuergen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Das habt ihr sauber hingekriegt! #6  #6  #6 
Zivilcourage ist nicht mehr so häufig heutzutage!

@Kanalbulle


> Es gibt gar keine "Tagebuchnummer" !!!


Hoffentlich kriegst Du bald eine Abgangsnummer, daß Deine Aufgeregtheiten
in der Hose aufhören. :r  :r  :r 

Sorry mußte das nochmal anmerken
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## vk58 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich meine die Berufsfischer richten einen wesentlich höheren Schaden an und bereichern sich an den Recourcen, die eigendlich der Allgemeinheit gehören sollte...


Die Berufsfischer auf ihren Kuttern üben einen ehrbaren Beruf aus, der voll im Einklang mit der Natur steht. Was die Natur aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt, sind die großen schwimmenden Fischfabriken, die in immer größerer Anzahl die Meere leerfischen!


----------



## FroDo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Als Landratte stellt sich mir die Frage, wie man ein "illegales Netz" von dem eines der vielen Nebenerwerbsfischer unterscheidet. Die Strände sind ja oft damit zugestellt. Hilft da nur Orts- und Personenkenntnis oder gibt es sichere Anhaltspunkte - man will ja niemanden fälschlicherweise einer Straftat verdächtigen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jan77 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@FroDo:

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Sind die Netzstangen markiert oder gibt es diese in unterschiedlichen Farben???


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Nebenerwerbsfischer müssen ihre Netze genau wie die hauptberuflichen mit Stöter (Fähnchen) und ihrer Fischereinummer (einmal am Stöter und einmal am Netz) kennzeichnen.

Torsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@Bondex
Ich habe deine kleine Kritik soeben erst gelesen und möchte doch noch einmal darauf eingehen:
Es gibt viele Gründe, warum das eine oder andere gemacht wird. Ich versteh z.B. auch nicht, warum VW nur noch 28,5 Tarifstunden arbeitet und der VW in keinem Land der Welt so teuer verkauft wird als bei uns, wo er gebaut wird. So wird es auch vielen gehen, die sich Gedanken über die Arbeit der Polizei machen. Es ist nicht ganz unproblematisch, zu diesem Thema überhaupt etwas zu sagen, da sich das dienstrechtlich auswirken kann....
Es ist aber so, dass Polizei oft nicht sagen darf: Wir machen gerade das oder das und können nicht, weil wir keine Leute mehr frei haben. Es gibt dort datenschutzrechtliche Gründe - und die dienstrechtliche. Es wird einfach vielerorts nicht zugegeben, dass man zuwenig Leute hat. Ich z.B. bin in meinem Laden der jüngste - das Nesthäkchen - mit 51 !!! Woher sollen die Fachleute denn in der Zukunft herkommen??
Ich kann auch wenig zum Wasserschutz sagen. Aber solange jeder, der mal eine kleine Beule an seiner Karre hat mitten auf der Autobahn stehen bleibt und auf polizeilicher Unfallaufnahme besteht - woher soll man all diese Leute nehmen?

Zu deinem Hinweis mit den Blitzern: Leider ist es offenbar die einzige Möglichkeit, einigen Idioten über die Knete oder das Fahrverbot die Raserei auszutreiben. Mach mal
Dienst am Wochenende in einer Diskogegend. Tolles Gefühl, nachts bei Eltern zu klingeln: Euer Filius hat sein Gehirn an eine Birke geschmiert und gleich noch 2 Mädchen
aus der Nachbarschaft mit umgebracht!! Leider ist auch die entlegendste Strecke dazu geeignet, sich die Birne abzufahren!

Für diese Aufgaben der Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung gibt es oft besondere Leute, die nur dafür eingesetzt werden, oder sogar Bedienstete der Städte und Gemeinden(Knete). Das solls aber auch sein. Ich will das nicht weiter ausbauen. Ich kenne den Dienst nur gut genug um zu wissen, dass sich niemand mehr leisten kann und will, eine Straftanzeige nicht entgegenzunehmen.
Im Gegensatz zum rotzigen Verkäufer oder dem unwilligen Handwerker macht sich der
Polizist zusätzlich auch noch strafbar. Natürlich ist es ein ganz blödes Gefühl, eine Situation klar vor Augen zu haben, sich in der Gruppe dann auch noch heiß zu machen -und keiner kommt. Ich kann dir nur versichern: In meinem Verantwortungsbereich würde
der diensthabende Mann kommen, wenn er irgendwie kann. Ich bin mir auch sicher, das das für den größten Teil aller Kollegen gilt.


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Moin auch,

findes es ja gut, wenn hier Zivilcourage gelobt wird und Kollegen etwas gegen Schwarzangler unternehmen. #6 

Bedenklich finde ich die "Hysterie" der Zustimmung. Keiner ausser den Betroffenen war bei dem Vorgang dabei und kann beurteilen, was wirklich passiert ist. Genauso dümmlich ist die generelle Verurteilung der Polizei, da kann ich Dolfin nur zustimmen. 

Meine Meinung dazu: Hört auf mit den Bildzeitungsartigen Hasstiraden, das artet nur in Gegenhass aus und bringt allen nur Ärger.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*



			
				Tuempelteddy schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenerwerbsfischer müssen ihre Netze genau wie die hauptberuflichen mit Stöter (Fähnchen) und ihrer Fischereinummer (einmal am Stöter und einmal am Netz) kennzeichnen.
> 
> Torsten


Ausserdem halten sie sich in der Regel an die 200 Meter Abstand zur Küste,


> Kurz vorm Ufer angekommen (ca. 3
> Meter vor dem Ufersaum), warf einer der Typen etwas über Bord und der
> Steuermann legte langsam den Rückwärstgang ein.


und markieren die Netze mit richtigen Stödern mit Fahnen darauf, damit sie schon vom weiten zu sehen sind !


> Dieses
> mindestens 50 Meter lange Netzt wurde anschließend von den beiden Räubern
> mit einer Markierung (kleiner durchsichtiger Kanister) versehen und sie
> stachen wieder in See, um weiter zu schleppen.



Wenn also jemand ein Netz in unmittelbare Nähe zum Ufer legt, und versucht durch einen unauffälligen Schwimmer  möglichst nicht auf dieses aufmerksam zu machen, dann handelt es sich zu 100% um ein illegales Netz.

Ich behaupte mal das *fast* jedes Netz, in dem man beim Watfischen mit dem Köder hängen bleibt illegal ist (200 Meter-Regelung).
Keiner von uns wirft so weit!


----------



## FroDo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@tuempelteddy und marioschreiber

Danke für die aufklärung, wieder was gelernt #6


----------



## Skorpion (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Auch von mir ein RESPEKT. Ihr hab gut reagiert. Schade ist nur dass die Poli so faul ist dieser Sache nachzugehen. Aber der Trick mit der Nummer ist doch geil, werde mir das mal merken |rolleyes 

Ich hab in diesem Jahr 5 Schwarzangler an unseren V.Gewässern erwischt, da war aber keine Poli nötig, die sind sofort abgehauen ohne zu diskutieren.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

@ Dolfin



> Aber solange jeder, der mal eine kleine Beule an seiner Karre hat mitten auf der Autobahn stehen bleibt und auf polizeilicher Unfallaufnahme besteht - woher soll man all diese Leute nehmen?



FALSCH !!

Bei einem Firmenwagen ( ich schreibe extra Wagen und nicht Karre) MUSS sogar die Polizei das aufnehmen, sonst wird der Schaden, so gering er auch sein mag, nicht reguliert !!!
Und als Privatmann will ich das auch reguliert haben !!! Die Autos sind teuer genug in der Anschaffung, was kann ich als Bürger dazu, der Steuern löhnt und Umsatz macht, das die Gemeinden nicht genug Staatsbüttel einstellen.
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo es sogar den Wachtmeister zu Fuss auf der Straße gab und der auch mal dem Passanten oder Radfahrer hinterherpfiff, wenn er sich falsch verhalten hat.
Aber das ist ja nicht mehr drin ..... falschparkende Autos "abzustrafen" und an sogenannten "Unfallschwerpunkten" den fließenden Verkehr mit Radaranlagen zu überwachen.... da wird doch investiert.

Sagt man das mal einem Polizisten, na dann ist aber was los.


----------



## Ace (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

Da muss ich Mike recht geben.
Ich habe täglich mit Unfallschadenregulierung zu tun, oftmals sind die Geschädigten die dummen wenn sie nicht die Polizei rufen. 
Und wenn diese dann doch gerufen wird, dann erklärt sie sich oft nicht bereit auch zu kommen. Das ist eine schlechte Lösung.
Aber da kommen wir wieder ins Thema Politik und die wollen wir hier im Anglerboard eigentlich nicht haben. Lasst´s gut sein.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

1. gut und richtig gehandelt;
2. auch Polizeibeamte sind nur Menschen und schlecht bezahlte oben drein;
3. bei solchen Tatbeständen handelt es sich um Fischwilderei (Straftatbestand), denn es handelt sich um "herrenlose Fische";
4. muß Dolfin in der Hinsicht recht geben, dass nicht über alles Auskunft gegeben werden D A R F !!! Gesetze und Vorschriften verlangen es so. Basta. Fingerspitzengefühl hin oder her.
5. möchte auch Mike zustimmen, denn nicht immer sind z.B. Radarkontrollen von Nöten. Freitagabend wenn die "Pendler nach Hause fahren, oder am Sonntag wenn sie wieder zur "Wochenarbeit" fahren. Auf offener Bundesstraße getarnt hinter Büschen.
Dagegen Überwachung an Discoorten und Schulen finde ich super.


----------



## Elbe-Fan (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

hallo leute,im sommer erlebte ich folgendes. ich angelte vom boot aus in der elbe,nahe der steinschüttung und ein flitzer sauste an mir vorbei. ca .300 meter weiter stoppte es am ufer und ein mann mit wathose  sprang aus dem boot. zog eine reuse hoch und noch eine und noch eine, da ich fast alle fischer hier an der ecke kenne, war mir klar das da was nicht stimmte. ich packte mein angelkram zusammen und tuckerte langsam näher, zwei mann und eine frau. der eine mann war mir letztes jahr schon aufgefallen als er eine reuse aufnahm, später sah ich den fischer der mir bekannt war wie er die gleiche hochnahm, ich also hin und fragte, der andere war klar ein fischgeier und der fuhr jetzt einen schönen flitzer (fischraub lohnt sich). also ich merkte mir den bootsnamen und tuckerte langsam weiter.kein handy an bord.nächsten tag wie immer kam die wasserschutz zur üblichen kontrolle und ich berichtete über die brüder von gestern und gab auch den bootsnamen raus.die wasserschutz freute sich !!!und ich habe das boot und die !freunde" auch nicht wiedergesehen.also wenn die wasserschutz keine tipps bekommt können die auch nicht handeln.wenn ihr etwas seht informiert die nebenerwerbsfischer, die handeln !!! und das gründlich. gruß  willi


----------



## Elbe-Fan (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schwarzfischer erwischt und wie mann es richtig macht*

hallo leute , fast alle reusen die im elbstrom oder die in den grachten liegen sind nicht gekenntzeichnet, denn wenn sie das wären sind nicht nur die fische sondern auch die reusen weg.bei uns am holzhafen liegen reusen über reusen die meisten nicht gekennzeichnet und trotzdem komme ich mit den fischern gut klar. wenn ich mal blinker oder GF verliere ist das auch kein thema denn von den fischern bekomme ich auch mal hin und wieder welche zurück die in den reusen hängengeblieben sind. also es geht auch miteinander und das ist auch gut so.  Gruß   willi


----------

